# Urgent betta head injury



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

As he woke up earlier, he thrashed and hit his head. It is swollen, red, and looks very bad. Please help me. Is there anything that I can do to help him?

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10g
What temperature is your tank? 76-78
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Not at the moment, tried to minimize current since he is injured
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets and freeze dried bloodworms occasionally
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once or twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? We try to do 30%, but the water needed to be changed so we did 50% this morning
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Just Tetra water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: Just tested .5. Performing another small water change to try to help without disturbing him.
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH: 7.2
Hardness: Soft
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has a large bump on the top of his head, looks red and bloody
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not eating, only moving to breathe, seems like he is dead resting on the rocks and side of the aquarium
When did you start noticing the symptoms? As soon as he thrashed and hit his head
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No, I don't know what to do
Does your fish have any history of being ill? He has only had one bout of sickness, ich/ick, and that was a year ago
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah, poor fish!

I've never had an injured betta, so I'm not sure of what to do. 

I have read that it's good to keep a shocked fish somewhere dark and quiet, and I'm supposing he might be a bit shocked if he's hurt himself that badly. Hopefully someone experienced with injury will help out. 

What did he hit his head on? I'm a bit concerned that he was 'thrashing' hard enough to do that to himself..


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

It was so odd, he's never done that before. And it was really fast, but I think he hit his head on the gravel

Edit: Would it be okay to use Ammonia Clear?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It is odd behaviour - makes me wonder if he's got the start of ich or velvet, which can make them 'flash' like that, dart around trying to itch themselves.

How's he doing??? Poor little guy. 

If he's not so badly shocked by now, I would put him a warm AQ salt solution in case of infection (and maybe ich or velvet - look for white spots or shine a torch on him, see if there's a bright copper/gold sheen..)

1 teaspoon per gallon. Nice and warm. Keep him out of noise/bright lights. 

That's all I can think of to do, immediately..


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It'd be better to do a 50% change right away, with ammonia that high.. or put him in a smaller hospital tank if you can. If he has ich or something, treating him with 100% water changes daily will be easier in a small tank.. 

Depends on how close to shock he is?

I dunno! Hopefully someone who's dealt with injuries will come along..


ETA: Some API Stress Coat would likely help, if you can get some.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

AHA. I found some info on treating betta wounds: 

http://nippyfish.net/2007/04/16/when-fish-attack-treating-betta-wounds/

I did a search here, but it was taking so long to scroll through the threads on my slow net...


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

It turns out our tap water is the source of the ammonia! We used the Jungle ammonia tablets and it brought it down, but not enough. We are going to test a friend's water and we may have to haul it here. :/ 

Right now we have the front of the tank covered so he won't see movement and be scared by it. He did it once more today, but not like he did before. I do not think it is ich, because he has had that before, so I know how he is with it. I will look up velvet and the link that you posted. 

The swelling went down a little, but there is still a gash/sort of red and raw spot.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Prime water conditioner has an ammonia control in it I think. You may want to look into that brand of tap water conditioner, or at least research it a little better so you can see if it will help you with your water. I would think it would be easier and cheaper to use Prime then hauling water, and/or using the jungle products. (If it will do what you need it to do.)

As for your hurt betta, I have never had one mf my guys injure himself like that. If he is still in bad shape maybe PM OldFishLady? If it were me I would probably move him to a smaller bare bottom container with a 1 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon of water salt treatment. BUT I never had to deal with an injury that bad. So I would rather you take people's advise who have experience dealing with such an injury. 

If you still have problem water I am not sure that moving him to a smaller container would be safe if your 10 gallon is filtering out some of the ammonia with live plants? (java moss does reduce some ammonia I think, you can look up the study online)

I hope your little guy feels better, sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

We have a one gallon, but because of the gash, I'm afraid to net him, and he's almost impossible to cup..


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

does it look like the scales are shaved off his head?


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

It looks like they are all the way gone, it looks raw like a human injury would. Sorry I'm not good at explaining it


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

hmm, is it possible to provide a picture? sometimes these injuries heal on their old kind of like skin regeneration of humans. My betta scrapped his head and i could see the under layer and i was freaking out but it healed over pretty well.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I would get a picture, but our camera is really, really bad quality. Our good one broke recently. ): It looks like when someone scrapes the skin off of their knee. Raw but not gruesome or anything. The scales are gone but it's not that deep. I'm glad he ate some today..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How is his behavior? Is he acting dazed or lethargic after hitting his head? 

One way to make netting/cupping him easier is to lower the water level in the tank until he has only a few inches left to swim in. It would probably be best if you could get him out and into a hospital tank, as it would make treatment much easier. You will want to keep the water as clean as possible. A very good product to help with healing flesh wounds is Kordon Fish Protector. Some Petsmarts carry this, as do most LFS. Otherwise, pick up API Stress Coat and use a double dose. See how he does in this for a day or two and if it doesn't seem to be healing then we can put him into 1 tsp aquarium salt per gallon.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He is swimming less than he usually does, but goes up for food and air. Yesterday he looked like he was leaning on the rocks and the side of the tank for support, but now it looks more like he's supporting himself, even though he is at the bottom a lot.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. Keep an eye on him. Fish can get traumatic head injuries just like humans and I am sorry to report that they can also die from them.  Hopefully, he is just a little stunned and doesn't feel very perky and that's all.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Yeah. I guess it depends on if it caused some sort of internal injury. Even if he were to pass, it would help knowing we've always taken care of him the best we could and he's been a happy little fish. I hope that doesn't happen..


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Good to hear he is doing a little bit better and is eating for you today.

I am not sure what kind of net you have, but if he's impossible to get out of the 10 gallon, maybe look into a brine shrimp net for the future. It's made out of a very very soft silky, usually white, material with no big holes. It's more like a nylon stocking or silky football jersey material consistency. (That was a horrible explanation. :/) I have one of those, and another green scratchy net that came with my first 10 gallon kit. I'm not thrilled with the green net. I wouldn't really want someone to scoop me up with the green kind after a bath. LOL 

My best wishes to your little guy and yourself


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Thank you. It is a fine blue net, the holes are really small. He gets stressed by being caught, which is why we moved him from a 1g to a 10g. Taking him out of the water scared me, because I figured the stress would age him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's probably best for him to have a few seconds of stress and be in a hospital tank than to leave him in the 10gal, especially if he's hanging on the bottom a lot. He'll be able to reach the surface easier in a 1gal.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

If he's still the same tomorrow, we'll move him. Do we need to leave it completely bare?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can put a few plants in and a cave but for ease of changing water, probably no gravel.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Since it's so small I guess I'll just put his favorite decoration, a little bridge. He sleeps under it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. Hopefully he perks up soon. Do you have live plants in his 10gal?


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, no. I was going to look into getting one soon.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. If you aren't comfortable with putting him in a 1 gal just because he hates being netted/cupped, then you can also leave him in the 10gal but use only Stress Coat or Kordon Fish Protector, no AQ salt. Trust me, it's a real pain dissolving enough salt for a 10gal and a real pain getting it all out afterward.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

My husband just got him to eat. He's showing appetite with no swimming difficulty which is a good sign I hope.. He said the swelling went down, too, but I didn't want to stick my face up there as well, since I am afraid of him getting startled. We did a water change both yesterday and today. I'm going to study and get some rest, I'll talk to you guys tomorrow. Thank you for the help, advice, and support.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Can you catch him in your hand? I gave up on nets and cups, but I can usually catch them. I'd heard that nets can harm their slime coat, and cups are just hard to use...
I take out all the plants and hides and then I can usually catch them. I hope that helps!!
I had a betta with a bad scrape injury once, unfortunately he didn't make it, but what about treating him with some sort of antibiotic in addition to proper water parameters? If he was a land animal I know you'd need an antibiotic cream or possibly oral meds, not so sure about a fish.  I'm sorry, and I hope it all turns out okay for him!! Poor little guy.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

To be honest, that's how I catch all my fish these days (except the ones with spines). It's a lot faster than any other method. I know it's generally discouraged to handle fish much because of the slime coat but I believe with proper water parameters, healthy fish, and the addition of Stress Coat, it's okay. I don't handle them that often anyway. It's not a method I recommend to people but if it's the only method that works, then I don't discourage it.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Ugh, I really hopes he keeps showing improvement. It's so scary to have him hurt


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad to hear he's doing okay! Hope he's all better soon.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He acted fine this morning, but now he's acting odd. He ignores the food and is lazily at the top. The swelling is way way down, but now he's acting different


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe he's still feeling the effects of a fish concussion? It's good the swelling went down because just like humans, swelling in the head puts pressure on the brain.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He's still swimming some and stuff, and ate yesterday. I need him to get better. ):


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, swimming is a good sign. He might be a bit confused. If he stops eating for more than a few meals though, then it's time for concern. But the fact that he is still moving around is good. He doesn't swim into the glass or anything like that? He doesn't seem too disoriented?


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Aside from being still, he's always swam until he gently touches the glass with his nose.

His behavior is being so random day to day that it makes me afraid he is going to pass. He swims a little, but then he's so still. I'm scared..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* It's random but he's moving. I'd be very, very, very worried if he was lethargic or just laying there. I honestly wish I could tell you what will happen next and that he'll make it but I can't promise anything. I can say that as random as his behavior is, it's not quite as worrying to me as it could be. If he was laying there all the time or if he was swimming erratically and crashing into things, I would be afraid of an irreversible head injury. 

Let me see if I can get OFL over here. She's had way more experience with these things than I have and she might be able to shed some light on his case.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I love him so much. He's my best friend. -sighs-

I cried for nearly an hour when he hit his head..

I'll keep updating this thread with any changes. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Give him some time. I'll bet he's still a bit stunned and dazed. It's good that he's swimming! Fish often stop eating when they don't feel great, and bettas can go for up to two weeks with no food at all. A day or two won't hurt him, and I bet his appetite returns better than ever once he's feeling well.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since both you and Sakura have PM's me...let me give my insight in the thread as well.....


The problems with this is more likely due to spinal injury-CNS related.......their brain isn't big enough to injure like it would be in humans, however, spinal cord can be damaged and this can cause enough edema to cause pressure-usually you will see sudden death or slow death or dragging the tail end or buoyancy issues....

The best treatment for something like is...Epsom salt 2tsp/gal, tannins, low water level, no water movement dim lit quiet location and patience......

sometimes they will recover and sometimes they don't......lets all hope he can pull through.....

Good luck....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you so much, OFL. I appreciate your insight into this.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

O have ahd a fish hit his head. His scales did not seem to grow back, but it might have just been slow because i dont notice it much, but im used to it so idk.. I have also handled blind fish, and fish with spinal problems, so If you need help on that, let me know. He seems to be dong okay, the path to a full recovery is often nonlinear.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Should I turn off the filter?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Usually if is is not bothering them then leve it on


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I don't believe it's bothering him, it's very gentle. It's a Tetra Whisper filter.

How could I identify "buoyancy issues"?
I'd like to know what to look out for. Thanks


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Being unable to sink down no matter how hard he tries or unable to swim easily up. Floating on his side or being unable to control his swimming.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking like he either floats and cant go down, or looking like he has a weight ttatched to him and cant go up, or trouble controlling up and down motions. Also, look for upside down swimming, has a fish do that once after it was accidentaly smooshed with decor, but he stopped after like 2 mins lol


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I don't know if he can't swim to the bottom or won't. Yesterday he was at the bottom some, but this morning he's floating at the top. But he's not sideways or upside down. His body is level, but it looks weird to see him float like that.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Pics? he might be chillin at the top for air. If he looks liek he wants to be there, then its not the problem


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He's not showing signs of struggle, he's just barely swimming. :/ Tonight we are going to take out a little more of the water and the decorations (except for one in case he needs to hide) in case he is struggling and it isn't visible. He's always in the middle or top. I'm so worried. He wouldn't eat this morning, and we're going to try again tonight. He seems completely uninterested in the food. The only time I can get him to respond is if I go and talk to him, he looks at me in his sweet little way. I just don't want him to be suffering. I need to become a fish veterinarian, so I could tell what is wrong.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

This picture is the clearest one that came out. The camera is really, really old. 
(NOTE: HE WAS JUST ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE BOTTOM, BUT ROSE TO THE MIDDLE A LITTLE AFTER. Good or bad sign? He floats but still CAN make it. If he can survive the head injury, I read that Bettas can live with a swim bladder problem if accommodated.)


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Often, with the right care, it can go away. It doesn't look like a swim bladder problem.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He's mostly just like in the picture, except in the top. He swam a little when I went over there. I'm so worried about the little guy. If he'd eat it would make things seem a bit better..


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Try raising the temp a few degrees? Maybe 82-84? Its worth a shot, i mean...

Its okay, some bettas dont eat for 3 weeks and r fine! Try not offering food for s bit and see if he strats to miss it.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I would raise the temp if I could, but it is one that automatically heats to 78


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, I see, I have one of those.. very unreliable, jsyk. Usually break after less than a year, and they do more like 75-76 for me


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

We planned on getting a new one in a couple months anyways. Thanks for the info.

He's still alive today, do you think he'll pull through?
He's swimming a little more and sleeping at the bottom now. He's not acting like he did before he got hurt, but he's acting like he's in less of a coma.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

As long as he is getting better, it is a good sign, good job taking care fo him!


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Thanks! I'll update if anything changes


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

kk


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He looks pretty good actually. I think he might just be a little dazed. Try soaking his food in garlic juice to entice his appetite.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Would a garlic powder/water solution be okay to soak it in, or does it have to be specific?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So happy your guy is doing okay..the Life Spectrum Betta Pellets have garlic in them already and my little guy loves them, they are very small, the only thing I dont like about them is the sink fairly fast and I really have to watch close to make sure Perseus gets them before they sink to far, he always does though if I drop them right in front of him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Garlic powder should work, just be sure it's only garlic (not garlic salt). You can also use the juice from a jar of preminced garlic. Just mix with a bit of tank water, soak the food, and feed.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Thank you. How much garlic powder do we use? Just a little or a moderate amount?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Garlic powder will help with appetite stimulation- but it won't help for parasites....but I guess that is not what you are wanting it for....just don't want anyone to misunderstand.....

Get a small amount of garlic powder-Then add a small amount of either tank water or dechlorinated and make a slurry....dip the pellet in it-then allow it to dry a bit before feeding the pellet
You can do this on a paper plate....don't need that much of either garlic powder or water


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Well, I certainly hope he doesn't have that problem too!


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

We have been trying to get him to eat for days. Since the day after it happened, he still hasn't eaten. He mostly just stays at the bottom. We lowered the water level and turned off the filter to make it easier to swim. Chances are looking grim.

Today, I just moved him to his 1g. It is in the bigger tank, like suggested. The bottom is bare so we can clean it with a turkey baster. I used about 30-40% of his old water and the rest fresh. I let it sit until it felt the same, and caught him in a glass since I removed the decorations prior to sitting the 1g in. We have tried the garlic, and he still shows no interest. He does when one of the pellets sink, but then he was unable to find/see/eat it. 

Would soaking flakes and pouring them in possibly be more effective? When I pour flakes into my Goldfish tank, they don't stay up at the top, or completely sink. Would tropical flakes stand a better chance? I am asking because I do not want to pour them in there if it's just going to foul up the water.. 

Also, how should we go about the water changes? Do we release him into the 10g gently, change, then cup him again? Or is there some other way that it needs to be done?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's as if his accident did something to his sense of smell/taste. You can try tropical flakes to see if they will work. It all depends on whether or not he can even smell or sense food. Have you tried frozen foods like frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp? If you try frozen bloodworms, you can try wiggling them around as if they were alive to see if that captures his interest. 

For water changes in the 1 gallon, probably the easiest way is to cup him and leave him in the cup during the change. Since the tank is barebottom, the change should be pretty fast and he should be okay. If he freaks out, you can try releasing him into the 10gal but it might be harder to catch him.

The only other suggestion I can think of for food is to try live food like mosquito larvae.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

We have tried his treat, but they are freeze dried. There's mosquito larvae but not in clean enough water


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you rinse the larvae under cold running water for several seconds, it should purge it and make it clean enough.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I'll get my hubby to catch some when he gets off of work. Thank you for the suggestion. I just wish there was something to just make him magically better..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Me too. It's so hard when they won't eat. All my best wishes and get well thoughts are with you and your little buddy.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He's so lifeless. I'm starting to think it would be best if he went ahead and passed.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sadly, I know that feeling. They don't look like they will get better so you start hoping they pass so they don't suffer. I hate that feeling. I'm sorry, Elizabeth.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Its better to let it happen naturally though. Just in case..


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

He's still in the same condition. I just did a water change, and he was swimming without difficulty. As soon as he knew he was safe again, he went under his little bridge and went back to sleep. 

I am going to be setting up a 3g mini half moon aquarium on Tuesday. Could I move him to that to make it easier than floating him in another tank?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sure. I don't see why not. As long as he can reach the surface to breathe, he'll be fine and maybe even start to feel better because it's a new environment. Who knows?


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Poor little guy..
He's always the sweetest fish, and he's my first pet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I'm sorry. He might pull out of it. Bettas can go for a long time without eating. One day he might wake up and decide he feels okay and wants to eat. Just keep trying.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I hope so. Thank you again for the support.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I just wish I could wave a magic wand and make him all better again. I'll keep my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm still thinking and praying for both you and your little man.  I hope he makes a full recovery, but even if he doesn't, I know that he had a wonderful life with you and that is really what matters at the end. You loved him and cared for him and did everything anyone could have done. I know they appreciate their care, any creature does. 

Sending positive thoughts your way, if there's any possibility that they might help, it's worth it!


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

That means so much to us.. thank you


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Aw, this story is so sad. I really hope your little guy gets better.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Good and bad updates. He still ignored food up until today, when he ate 1 bloodworm. We're trying as I type to get him to eat other things. :/ That's the good part, that he finally showed some interest in food today. The bad part is that he got scared during the water change, and moved about in a way that looked scared but not harmful-- but the place where he hit his head the first time is now red like blood :/ Doesn't look like he'll eat anymore, we'll keep trying.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad he ate. Do you think you could get a pic of his head?


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Our camera is really blurry, but I'll try


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Things were looking really bad last night. :/ I tried turning on a lamp to take a picture, but he started twitching, so I had to turn it off. He did that a couple of times last night, it's so scary.. Anyway, he follows the food now, but then ignores it and swims away instead of going for it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He sounds like he might be light sensitive now after his injury, which is interesting. All of his senses must have been knocked for a loop. Hopefully he'll try food again once he's hungry enough.

I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

If you want to take a pic, I suggest blue light. I don't know if it's the same for fish, but people who have had severe concussions and can't stand to be under regular light use blue light and it soothes their headaches. I think he might not be hurt as bad by a blue light then a regular one. And if possible, shine it away from him at first, then on him after he adjusts.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You poor woman...I can only imagine how hard this must be for you.  

In humans, sensitivity to light is common in concussions, and I wonder if the red spot could be that when he gets stressed his blood pressure goes up and the area seems redder due to increased blood volume? 
I'm glad he ate a little bit though, and prayers continue for his recovery and for you as well as you deal with all this.  Poor little guy, but he's *SO* lucky to have such a dedicated and wonderful owner. You are an amazing person to be willing to go to these measures for a pet, any pet.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Thank you all. The support means a great deal to me. Blue fish, yes, what you said about concussions and blood pressure makes sense, I think.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

The edit button isn't there, sorry for the double post. This is the best picture I could get


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Does it look swollen still? Or just red?


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

It's hard to tell, but it looks like the reddest spot is more of an indention/hole, and then right in front of it is a little bump.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:/ That doesn't sound so good. Is he still in epsom salt? It can help keep the swelling down. Too bad we can't put an ice pack on his little head.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Yeah. Aw, that would be so cute.
Edit: Since things aren't looking so good, we'll just be doing what we can to make him comfy.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

We got him a 3 gallon so he could be in a small space but still have it filtered. We'll be getting a heater within the next couple of days. I hope he likes it. He hasn't eaten anymore except one pellet last night. His behavior is still way out of whack like it has been.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But he did eat something. That's a good sign. I can only guess he has the betta equivalent of brain damage. :/ But you're doing such a good job caring for him and never giving up on him.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..that poor lil fishy, he is strong, and you are giving him love, and encouragement to push on..and being strong yourself to get through such an ordeal, God bless you.. I sympathize with you, and wish your lil guy the best, Please keep us posted~


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Prayers for you guys continue! Poor little man. But he's so lucky to have you.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Thank you. He's always been a great friend to me. This might sound dorky, but before I moved in with my husband and still lived with my parents, as soon as I would come home from school I would tell him about my day and ask about his. Since I'm around more, I always tell him I love him and ask him how he is instead of telling him about school


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

No..it doesnt..when yu love somwone or something such as a pet..yu let them know..ivtell my fishys I love them all the time!!.. I swear it seems like they tell us back


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

It is!! Thank you for understanding


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

The water in the tank I put him in yesterday is cloudy, so I tried a partial water change, but it didn't help. :/
I ran the filter hours before I put him in, and the water was clear, but took it out so that he would not be bothered by it. Since nothing will work, I put the filter on a really low setting and wrapped part of pantyhose around it as well. Maybe it will clear up the water? ):
He's still pretty lethargic. He is showing interest in food today, but will spit it out a couple times, then ignore it. I use an ear dropper like thing to suck out uneaten food as it starts to fall to the bottom, or other stuff like that. He keeps chasing it. It's cute. He follows it like he's mad at it


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, that is good news, he can see and know waht to do, in response to food, (chasing) meaning he might be getting much better, it prob will take a lil more time, but I feel he is doing well, and maybe it's part of what he wants to do, rather than eat the food, he wants to chase it..does sound cute I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers~(I have a good feeling he's gonna be fine


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I had to take the filter out of our Sammy's tank, he gets disoriented after he swims around it and goes to hide for a while on the other side of the tank..uggh,..no matter tho, he does better without it, and i don't want him scared, or get sick, out of stress so I wil be cleaning more..as long as my baby is ok..


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

My baby is eating!! ! The past two days he has eaten 3 or 4 pellets. I'm so happy. The day or two before that he would just spit his food out, ignore it, and maybe eat 1. He's swimming more, too! The water is still cloudy, but I don't want to mess with things too much since he is doing so well


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yayy..yes that is great news!!. So happy for both of you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Thanks! After he was unresponsive for a week.. I'm so happy the little fellow is looking at me and swimming around!! I just hope he keeps it up and his poor head finishes healing up well


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear he's eating more, Elizabeth.  Yay!


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

His behavior has improved, since he is swimming and eating, but he is still doing one thing that is odd. When he lies still, instead of laying flat, he's diagonal, head up. ???


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Must be a new behavioral thing. As long as he's starting to act normal otherwise, I'd just keep an eye on him in regards to his sleeping.


----------

